# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Oververmoeid?

## evansky

heej,
ik ben vandaag teruggekomen van een 5daags-festival en voelme behoorlijk rot..
sinds gisteren morgen heb ik een raar gevoel ik mn buik en hoofd
net het gevoel dat ik steeds honger heb,wat niet kan aangezien ik genoeg eet.
en ik heb ook steeds het gevoel dat ik steeds wegdraai,voel me behoorlijk duizelig en suf,alles voelt zwaar aan en kzit ook steeds te bibberen
ik kan me ook niet concentreren op 1punt
en als ik eventjes ga slapen,heb ik soms het gevoel dat ik een shock krijg,
bibber ik opeens heel hard en gaan mijn ogen vanzelf open..en heel raar gevoel,gaat alles ook tintellen enzo..
zou ik dan oververmoeid zijn?
dat zou ik raar vinden,aangezien ik wel meer naar festivals ga
en soms wel eens minder slaap

----------


## Wendy

Hallo,

Er zijn al een paar dagen overheen gegaan. Hoe is het nu met je?
Het zou kunnen dat je oververmoeid bent. Daardoor is je afweersysteem op een laag pitje en kun je eerder andere ziektes oplopen. Had je voordat je naar het festival ging al lichamelijke klachten of was je al moe? Het hoeft dus niet alleen te komen doordat je een aantal dagen achter elkaar weinig hebt geslapen. Maar je bent wel vatbaarder om ziek te worden.

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Evansky,

Ben je er al uit of het oververmoeidheid of iets anders was?

----------

